# UberX pickup not a four door what the heck?



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm a driver and also a rider. Needless to say I was a bit startled when I got picked up by a 4.8 driver, walked up to the back door, and was shocked to discover no handle to open a door. 


I don't mind sitting up front, but I thought UberX required a vehicle to be four doors? My earlier ride that day had four doors and was a 4.9 driver rating.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Sitting in front is better anyway. It's pompis to sit in the back. Besides if a 2 door is all you can afford then that's it. There was a video of a Ferrari doing uberX and I didn't see any *****ing about that. This was not a four door Ferrari.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Did you verify the tags?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

What is with all rating references. I've seen this before 'picked up by a 3.6 driver' and alike. Who looks at ratings if they accept the ping, you are golden. This rating shit is non sense. I pick up pings and I send pings. I don't know what the person ratings are. I don't give a crap. I need a ride and they pick me up, that's all I ask. I ALSO TIP!!!

scrap the ratings Huber!!! If the college punk is drunk he won't tip, give a bad rating, throw up in my car which I use to get back and forth to work and screws over the driver (Reason I won't do it at night). NO THANKS! I'll stick with doing it on weekends during the day. I give 1 star for not tipping anyway. He/she could be a great person but don't tip and you get 1*. Where is the rating system now?

That's why I don't put any thought into ratings so neither should you.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Did you verify the tags?


Yes. He also had the Uber Nav app on.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Your local Uber office made a mistake. He will probably be deactivated eventually once pax complains, although that may be a very long time if he's diplomatic when cancelling due to 2 door.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

glados said:


> Your local Uber office made a mistake. He will probably be deactivated eventually once pax complains, although that may be a very long time if he's diplomatic when cancelling due to 2 door.


PAX should be happy we pick up their non-tipping asses up. Where else are you going to get a car in a matter of minutes? pax should shut up and take the ride they requested. it tells you what car they are coming in so if you don't like it then cancel right away but don't let me pull and then you cancel... that's horse shit.


----------



## wrangler X (Sep 20, 2015)

Well would shit your self if i picked you up !! I drive a jeep wrangler and most of the time without doors !!!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

wrangler X said:


> Well would shit your self if i picked you up !! I drive a jeep wrangler and most of the time without doors !!!


Driven HMMWV, M35 2 1/2 ton truck, with out doors or top, would do it again in a Wrangler any day.


----------



## wrangler X (Sep 20, 2015)

I've gotten a great response with my jeep living in va.beach !!! It's only a 2 door really no. Door lol don't know how It got aproved ??


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

wrangler X said:


> Well would shit your self if i picked you up !! I drive a jeep wrangler and most of the time without doors !!!


If It gets me from point to point safely that's all I can ask for. I tip by the way.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

wrangler X said:


> I've gotten a great response with my jeep living in va.beach !!! It's only a 2 door really no. Door lol don't know how It got aproved ??


IMHO uber looks at it as another way of them getting more money. I don't really think they care what you drive as long as we bring the money.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

_Is it possible that was a four door pickup, just not a crew cab? The 2007 Chevrolet Silverado extended cab I had was a four door pickup. When you opened the front door there was a handle to open the suicide style back door._


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

Here in Sacramento, when I got my car checked out at Uber's office, they explicitly said the car must have "four separate doors with handles." Seems they are getting wise to the extra cabs and funky scissor door gimmicks. Yet you can still get your car checked at a third party mechanic, and the paperwork Uber sends you for the mech to check off is not as specific. So, loopholes are still there.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Atleast here we have a couple trucks that are grandfathered in. They were the first of the first on the NOLA market when they would basicly take anything nice. Ive seen one and its a really nice tundra. Which is on the not allowed list now.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Ahhh, the devil in the details...

Uber X - Does it seat 4+ driver? Does it have four doors? 

Not "are all four doors accessible from the outside" Modern pickup doors are still doors, even if you have to open the front doors to access them.


----------

